# Libnodave, VBA und Auslesen von Bits



## Fluffi (24 Juli 2009)

hi
ich mach gerade meine ersten Gehversuche mit Libnodave und Excel bzw. VBA.
Erstaunlicherweise klappt die Verbindung schon mal sehr gut, aber das Auslesen von einzelnen Bits über Excel will nicht so richtig klappen.
Wie macht ihr das ?
Meine Idee ist es, jeweils ein ganzes Byte eines DBs zu holen und dann dieses Byte mit verschiedenen Masken zu überlagern um somit die einzelnen Bits interpretieren zu können. Das ganze ist mir aber zu aufwendig.
Gibts da von Seiten Libnodave und auch von VBA Möglichkeiten das einfach zu lösen, denn gerade  VBA ist was  Bitverknüpfungen und binäre Anzeige angeht sehr bescheiden.


----------



## Ralle (24 Juli 2009)

Ich mach das auch byteweise, geht doch eigentlich ganz einfach (Delphi), aber es gibt dafür in libnodave auch extra Funktionen. Ich hab die noch nicht genutzt, aber schau mal nach Getbit.


----------



## Fluffi (24 Juli 2009)

es gibt daveReadBits(dc, daveDB, v1,v2,v3,v4).
wobei ich nicht ganz verstehe wie man hier die einzelnen bits eines DBs addressieren soll.
Und wie lautet dazu die Buffer-Auslesefunktion für Bits,ähnlich wie zB daveGetU8(dc)


----------



## Larry Laffer (24 Juli 2009)

wenn Libnodave das nicht kann - warum schreibst du dir nicht eben eine Funktion, die dir das gewünschte Bit (oder alle Bits) ausmaskiert ?


----------

